# !/4" Ply to Plexiglass



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey all! Just wanted to get everyones thought on the best glue to use while gluing plexiglass to wood. In some applications I am just trying to glue them together without any rabbit or groove ect. Just a 90 degree joint. I have tried super glue and that just doesn't work. I need to be able to glue these together with out getting messy. I would like so you can not tell it has any glue on it. Well I can't wait to hear from you all! Thanks again!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I'm always a fan of 3M's super products. You can go with the super 77, but I always spend a few extra bucks for super 90. If that won't get you a good bond i don't know what will.


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool I'll try it! Thanks!


----------

